
A guy tried to sweep leaves with a drone - 7402
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2015/10/27/what-happened-when-a-guy-tried-to-sweep-leaves-with-a-drone/
======
nostromo
Dear Roomba, please make this a real product. xoxo

~~~
Natanael_L
With cameras and basic spectrum analysis to identify leaves, sonar/lidar/3D
cameras to analyze the topology and a little participle physics, it could
probably be automated. Tell it where you want the piles and where the borders
are and let it fly.

------
rootedbox
Has enough money for a really nice drone.. doesn't have the money to buy a 15
dollar push broom(the proper tool for this job).

~~~
simcop2387
Probably more a matter of convenience. His current broom broke and he had the
drone handy. A replacement broom would mean a trip to a store, plus the money
for it, plus the time to still do the sweeping. Had he started with the drone,
yea that's just questionable.

